# Brother and Sister cats need new home. Peterborough



## juliethemuse (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi I have got myself in a mess with too many cats.

I have somehow acquired an extra two as the owners moved from the area and left them to starve.

No-one else in the area will feed them and they were starving to death.

The RSPCA in this area dont want to know. Cat's Protection are all bursting at the seams.

They are a brother and sister and are tabby and white and black and white,.

Vet says they are approx 3 years old generally healthy. neutered. and I have treated their worms.

The problem is I already had 4 of my own before this. and I'm worried what my landlord is going to do. Also I cant afford to feed and look after their welfare. I am always runnning out of cat food.

People have told me to stop taking in strays and it's my own fault but I just cannot stand by and see any person or animal go hungry. I just _cant_

Does anybody have any advice about where i can advertise them please? I have tried all the rescues, put cards up etc.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Hiya,


Have you tried peterborough cat rescue... it's a local based one that may be able to help... think they are just up the road in wansford.

Em x


----------



## juliethemuse (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks I'll give them a ring.


----------



## juliethemuse (Jul 21, 2013)

I managed to rehome one of my cats today. 

She has gone to a lovely couple where I know she'll be cared for. I am so relieved but am also feeling a little sad too.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

If you wanted to attatch a photo/name etc of the one that you have left I can pop him/her on my website for you? Unfortunately I'm absolutely over-run myself (we are a lot alike by the sounds of things!) but I am more than happy to pop an advert on the website
Best wishes
Lauren @ C.A.R x


----------



## juliethemuse (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you so much. but my Mum loves the black and white one and I am trying to persuade her to adopt him.


----------

